# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Normaliser une image

## mqsi

Bonjour,

J'aimerais bien savoir que ca veut dire "Normaliser une image" , 

et merci d'avance.

----------


## YvDao

Ca dpend du contexte. Normaliser veut dire transformer d'une certaine faon pour que la comparaison avec d'autres images ait un sens.

Par exemple, si on a une camra dont la luminosit et le contraste peuvent varier de faon imprvisible, on pourra normaliser l'image en soustrayant la moyenne et en divisant par l'cart-type. De cette faon l'image normalise aura une moyenne nulle et un cart-type unit et on se sera affranchi des variations de luminosit et contraste.

----------


## karfido

Bonjour,

Sil vous plat, j'ai besoin votre aide pour le problme de l'intensit de l'image IRM qui est diffrents d'une image a un autre pour le mme tissus,
par exemple, le niveau de gris ou l'intensit de la matire grise de l'image de patient_01 = 170 , par contre dans un autre image IRM et sur la mme zone anatomique je peut tomb sur intensit compltement diffrent (niveau de gris = 140 ou 190....).
Alors comment je peut rsoudre ce problme de inhomognit de l'intensit pour que le systme considre toujours qu'il est dans le mme tissus de la matire grise malgr l'cart des intensits ou niveau de gris entre eux......??????

Y a t'il une formule mathmatique ou une fonction comme lanergie....? 

Merci a l'avance .

----------

